# Cant Find A Overclocking Utility



## DarioDanel (Feb 7, 2010)

Running Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
Amd Anthlon 64 X2 dual core 4800+
5gigs of ram...
I wanna find a Program that i can run..in windows that can Safely over clock my computer....


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you build your computer yourself or did you buy it from a retailer?

If your CPU is OEM it's most probably going to be locked, so you wont be able to overclock easily, as the best way to do it is on the BIOS.

A free Windows overclocking utility is ClockGen, i'm not really sure if it works on W7 though.


----------



## DarioDanel (Feb 7, 2010)

i build it myself.......its an asus board


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your best to overclock yourself in the BIOS, using programs to do it in windows can have very bad results. read the overclocking guide and it will help you learn what to do.


----------

